# fijate que no



## aniceto

que significa "fi'jate que no"








____________________
corrigeme si hay equivocaciones 
soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui.


----------



## gms

Es una manera de acentuar la negación. 
Fijate=mira (to look, to check something out).


----------



## Maeron

Literally "_fíjate_" means "notice" (as a command--like "Notice this!") Of course "Notice no!" doesn't make sense in English. Someone might say"_fíjate que no_" when in English they would say "Well, in fact, no," or "You know what? Actually, no."


----------



## Vicki

También, dependiendo del contexto, "fijáte" puede llevar algo del sentido de: 

Listen!
Listen up!
Imagine!
Just think!
Can you believe it?

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## esance

Hello,

yo estaría más de acuerdo con gms, "fijate que no" después de dar una explicación estás reafirmando tu postura, por ejemplo

LLevo dos horas explicándotelo, fijate que no tienes razón!.

Que os parece?


----------



## gms

Vicky, "fijate" no lleva tilde porque es palabra grave terminada en vocal.


----------



## Vicki

gms said:
			
		

> Vicky, "fijate" no lleva tilde porque es palabra grave terminada en vocal.


Gracias, claro que sí. Ahorita voy a castigar a mi mecanógrafo.  

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## esance

jajajajaja Vicki muy buena!

A este acto le diríamos: "Echarle el muerto a otro!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

gms said:
			
		

> Vicky, "fijate" no lleva tilde porque es palabra grave terminada en vocal.




Perdón, pero yo pensaba que era "fíjate" con acento sobre la *i*. ¿No?


----------



## esance

Hello,

Gotitadeleche tiene razón, Fíjate que si lleva acento!!!


----------



## funnydeal

esance said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Gotitadeleche tiene razón, Fíjate que si lleva acento!!!





Fíjate que s*í* también lleva acento .... una bromita esance


----------



## aledu

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Fíjate que s*í* también lleva acento .... una bromita esance




Fíjate que gms es de Argentina y allá se dice *¨¡Fijate, che!¨*  

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## gms

gotitadeleche,
Por supuesto que tenés razón "fíjate" lleva tilde en la i porque es palabra esdrújula, pero sólo si hablás de tu.. 
Yo soy argentina y nosotros hablamos de vos, entonces decimos "fijate" con acento en la e (pero sin tilde). 
Los que hablande tu, como por ejemplo esance que es española, dirán "fíjate" con tilde y acento en la i.


----------



## funnydeal

aledu said:
			
		

> Fíjate que gms es de Argentina y allá se dice *¨¡Fijate, che!¨*
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu




Aledu, creí que bromeabas, pero después de leer la explicación de gms, veo que tenías razón.


----------



## Artrella

aniceto said:
			
		

> que significa "fija'te que no"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________
> corrigeme si hay equivocaciones
> soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui.



HI,Aniceto!   
*Fijate * sin tilde pero con stress en la segunda sílaba es la versión rioplatense de fíjate.   Y vendría a ser algo así como prestá atención (o presta atención) o bien "mirá/mira esto" Suerte!!


----------



## gddrew

Artrella said:
			
		

> HI,Aniceto!
> *Fijate * sin tilde pero con stress en la segunda sílaba es la versión rioplatense de fíjate.   Y vendría a ser algo así como prestá atención (o presta atención) o bien "mirá/mira esto" Suerte!!



Artrella, exacto. En este ejemplo un argentino diría "fijate ché", ¿no?


----------



## esance

jajajaj me he reido un rato!!!

Gracias funnydeal!! y a todos


----------



## lauranazario

aniceto said:
			
		

> que significa "fija'te que no"



Además de los comentarios anteriores, en limitadas acepciones la frase "fíjate que no", podría traducirse como _ I don't think so!_

Ejemplo:
¿Crees que el Candidato va a ganar las próximas elecciones? Fíjate que no.
_ You think the Candidate is going to win the upcoming election? I don't think so! _


----------



## cuchuflete

gms said:
			
		

> gotitadeleche,
> Por supuesto que tenés razón "fíjate" lleva tilde en la i porque es palabra esdrújula, pero sólo si hablás de tu..
> Yo soy argentina y nosotros hablamos de vos, entonces decimos "fijate" con acento en la e ¿no en la *a* ? (pero sin tilde).
> Los que hablande tu, como por ejemplo esance que es española, dirán "fíjate" con tilde y acento en la i.




GMS- ¿Me equivoco?


gracias,
cuchufléte


----------



## gms

Chuflete, la q se equivoca soy yo. Lo decimos con acento en la a, tenés razón.
Es un error de imprenta (como se dice eso en inglés?).


----------



## lauranazario

gms said:
			
		

> Es un error de imprenta (como se dice eso en inglés?).



The most common translation is _"Typo"_.


----------



## gms

just like that? Typo? 
It´s ok if I say: "it´s a typo"?


----------



## Olivia

"fijate" en Argentina es una palabra grave que no lleva tilde porque termina con una vocal, porque es el imperativo del verbo fijarse en segunda persona, "vos" en Argentina. Con "vos", el acento siempre está en el último sílabo del verbo, como por ejemplo: mirá, andá, etc. y en "fijate" el acento tónico está, también, en el último sílabo del verbo mismo, a lo cual se agrega el pronombre "te", y entonces, conformemente con la regla, la palabra "fijate" siendo grave con vocal al final, no lleva tilde en el segundo sílabo. 

En países donde se usa "tu", si no estoy equivocada (hispanoparlantes nativos, confirmen o corrijan!), se escribe fíjate con tilde en la i, porque con "tu", el acento no está, como con "vos" en el último sílabo (por ejemplo: "Mira" y no "mirá" como en Argentina)

Corrijan si hay errores, no me ofiendo!

Olivia


P.S.: perdón! recién me di cuenta que este tema ya se había hablado arriba... no sé, me confundí, se me escapó parte de la página, qué se yo!


----------



## esance

Ok Olivia,

Pues ahora me surge una duda, el español tiene diferentes formas de escritura dependiendo del país donde se hable??

Si es así, "fijate" es correcto por todo lo que se ha dicho pero no de ser así es
"fíjate" independientemente de como se pronuncie después.

Tengo un colega en el trabajo que es mejicano, y en Méjico dicen:

Acertar=asertar
Paciencia=pasiensia
Entonces=entonses

Todo esto, ¿es correcto en Méjico?


Se que en Argentina por ejemplo dicen: Me esperás un momento, cuando es "me esperas un momento" Mi pregunta es "esperás" es correcto gramaticalmente o es solo una forma de produnciación/entonación de la palabra (mi queridísimo cuñado es argentino!!)

Pls sacadme de dudas 

Gracias por adelantaddo!!


----------



## cuchuflete

gms said:
			
		

> Chuflete, la q se equivoca soy yo. Lo decimos con acento en la a, tenés razón.
> Es un error de imprenta (como se dice eso en inglés?).



Decimos, 

Damned keyboard! I'll have to get it fixed again.

saludos y sonrisas,
Cuchu


----------



## Olivia

esance said:
			
		

> Ok Olivia,
> 
> Pues ahora me surge una duda, el español tiene diferentes formas de escritura dependiendo del país donde se hable??
> 
> Si es así, "fijate" es correcto por todo lo que se ha dicho pero no de ser así es
> "fíjate" independientemente de como se pronuncie después.
> 
> Tengo un colega en el trabajo que es mejicano, y en Méjico dicen:
> 
> Acertar=asertar
> Paciencia=pasiensia
> Entonces=entonses
> 
> Todo esto, ¿es correcto en Méjico?
> 
> 
> Se que en Argentina por ejemplo dicen: Me esperás un momento, cuando es "me esperas un momento" Mi pregunta es "esperás" es correcto gramaticalmente o es solo una forma de produnciación/entonación de la palabra (mi queridísimo cuñado es argentino!!)
> 
> Pls sacadme de dudas
> 
> Gracias por adelantaddo!!






Hola!

Como se escriben estas palabras que citás en Mexico no sé, ché. Puede ser que se haya llegado a aceptar estas ortografías para reflejar la pronunciación sudamericana (la c y la z se pronuncian igual que la s ). O puede ser que sean errores muy comunes por este mismo motivo. 

Lo que te puedo decir respecto a "fíjate"/fijate", es que en realidad son dos palabras distintas, no es una cuestión de pronunciación "Fíjate" es la conjugación de "fijarse" con "tu" y "fijate" la conjugación de "fijarte" con vos. Es la misma diferencia que habría entre "tenés", la conjugación de "tener" con "vos" y "tienes", la conjugación de tener con "tu".

En la zona rioplatense, no se usa "tu" sino "vos". La conjugación con "vos" se forma así:

Presente:

vosotros sóis --> se saca la "i"--> vos sos (quiere decir "tu eres")
vosotros tomáis--> se saca la "i"--> vos tomás (quiere decir "tu tomas")
vosotros sabéis--> se saca la "i"--> vos sabés (quiere decir "tu sabes")


Imperativo (orden): 

tomad! --> se saca la "d" y se pone acento en la última vocal--> tomá!(quiere decir" toma")

venid!--> se saca la "d" y se pone acento en la última vocal--> vení! (quiere decir "ven")


Ya sabés como hablar de "vos" con tu cuñado!

Saludos

olivia


----------



## funnydeal

esance said:
			
		

> Ok Olivia,
> 
> Pues ahora me surge una duda, el español tiene diferentes formas de escritura dependiendo del país donde se hable??
> 
> Si es así, "fijate" es correcto por todo lo que se ha dicho pero no de ser así es
> "fíjate" independientemente de como se pronuncie después.
> 
> Tengo un colega en el trabajo que es mejicano, y en Méjico dicen:
> 
> Acertar=asertar
> Paciencia=pasiensia
> Entonces=entonses
> 
> Todo esto, ¿es correcto en Méjico?
> 
> 
> Se que en Argentina por ejemplo dicen: Me esperás un momento, cuando es "me esperas un momento" Mi pregunta es "esperás" es correcto gramaticalmente o es solo una forma de produnciación/entonación de la palabra (mi queridísimo cuñado es argentino!!)
> 
> Pls sacadme de dudas
> 
> Gracias por adelantaddo!!



Esance

Ya sé que ustedes lo escriben con "j", pero a nosotros los mexicanos, nos gusta verlo escrito con "x" (México y mexicanos)  

Las palabras que preguntas se escriben igual que allá en España

Acertar=acertar
Paciencia=paciencia
Entonces=entonces

Sólo varía la pronunciación,  porque las letras  "s", "c" y "z" las pronunciamos igual, similar caso acontence con las letras "j"  y  "g", pero la forma de escribir es la misma. 

Si algún mexicano lo escribiese diferente, tiene faltas de ortografía, habrá que corregirle, eso pasa en todo el mundo.


----------



## aledu

esance said:
			
		

> Ok Olivia,
> 
> Pues ahora me surge una duda, el español tiene diferentes formas de escritura dependiendo del país donde se hable??
> 
> Si es así, "fijate" es correcto por todo lo que se ha dicho pero no de ser así es
> "fíjate" independientemente de como se pronuncie después.
> 
> Tengo un colega en el trabajo que es mejicano, y en Méjico dicen:
> 
> Acertar=asertar
> Paciencia=pasiensia
> Entonces=entonses
> 
> Todo esto, ¿es correcto en Méjico?
> 
> 
> 
> Se que en Argentina por ejemplo dicen: Me esperás un momento, cuando es "me esperas un momento" Mi pregunta es "esperás" es correcto gramaticalmente o es solo una forma de produnciación/entonación de la palabra (mi queridísimo cuñado es argentino!!)
> 
> Pls sacadme de dudas
> 
> Gracias por adelantaddo!!



Yo diría que no es correcto ni en México ni en ningún otro lado.  Invita a tu amigo al foro para que practique y aprenda  ortografía.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## Olivia

Esance, ya que estamos practicando el uso de "vos"... para tu cuñado


A ver... alguien sabe como es el "amor afónico" en Argentina?

Les doy una pista, es algo que una argentina quiere probar urgentemente con su marido.


----------



## Olivia

Bueno... parece que nadie encuentra la respuesta!!! 

Una argentina le dice a su marido que quiere probar algo nuevo en la cama: "el amor afónico". El marido, muy intrigado y entusiasmado, le pregunta que es... "Es hacer el amor sin voz"!!! (sin vos!)


----------



## funnydeal

Olivia said:
			
		

> Bueno... parece que nadie encuentra la respuesta!!!
> 
> Una argentina le dice a su marido que quiere probar algo nuevo en la cama: "el amor afónico". El marido, muy intrigado y entusiasmado, le pregunta que es... "Es hacer el amor sin voz"!!! (sin vos!)




Muy bueno Olivia


----------



## ines

Olivia said:
			
		

> Bueno... parece que nadie encuentra la respuesta!!!
> 
> Una argentina le dice a su marido que quiere probar algo nuevo en la cama: "el amor afónico". El marido, muy intrigado y entusiasmado, le pregunta que es... "Es hacer el amor sin voz"!!! (sin vos!)



Muy bueno, Olivia, pero si lo cuenta un español no creo que se entienda, ¿no?
Una argentina te saluda


----------



## Gabriel

gms,

Fijate vos la que te mandaste.
(lo que en Español sería "Fíjate tú el lío que has armado")

Imperativo del verbo fijar (en forma reflexiva), segunda persona singular
Fíjate tú
Fíjese usted
Fijate vos (del voseo argentino)

Creo que esto explica la confusión con el tilde. Fíjense que gms es de Argentina.


----------



## lercarafridi

Realise you/he/they are wrong!

By the way, regarding the stress, fíjate is a so called esdrújula –the stress falls on the third syllable counting backwards- word in Spanish and this kind has ALWAYS a tilde.

 








____________________
corrigeme si hay equivocaciones 
soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui. [/QUOTE]


----------



## annagpereira

Fíjate es esdrújula, no aguda, y por lo tanto se acentúa en la i


----------



## 2wrist

Vicki said:


> Gracias, claro que sí. Ahorita voy a castigar a mi mecanógrafo.
> 
> Saludos.
> Vicki


*Fíjate *si lleva tilde porque es palabra *esdrújula *un concepto *prácticamente *inexistente en español argentino.

Saludos.


----------



## rocstar

aniceto said:


> que significa "fi'jate que no"
> 
> ____________________
> corrigeme si hay equivocaciones
> soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui.


 
Ya viste las explicaciones de muchos acerca de la forma de tildar las palabras. En tu caso, creo que debes observar las reglas que se usan en la mayoría del ámbito hispano (estás en Nogales, Arizona, a unos metros de México - no te estorba saber como lo hacen los argentinos). Y como tú pides que te corrijamos, ahí voy: 

*Fíjate que no. *(tilde en la i).
*Corrígeme. *(tilde en la i).
*Puertoriqueño. *(necesitas ñ).
*Aqu**í.* (tilde en la i).

Presumo que tienes un teclado para escribir en inglés y que no tiene la forma de tildar las palabras y es por eso que tienes los errores, de cualquier forma esas son mis correcciones.

Rocstar


----------



## JazzByChas

Soy de acuerdo de lauranazario:


			
				LauraNazario said:
			
		

> _You think the Candidate is going to win the upcoming election? I don't think so! _


O, quizas, _"Read my lips: NO!"_


----------

